# Solid Re-Saw machine



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Rich,

What good timing. I just ran across a Jet 18", 3HP saw for sale on Craigs list in my area this morning. I looked on this site for a review but the closest review was for the 16" version. Thanks a lot for your time posting this review.

I was wondering if you could post some pictures of your tension wheel enhancement and the "re-saw" bar that you mentioned. Also, did you have to do much tune up when you received it and/or do you have to do any periodic maintence or tune up to keep it working well?

Thanks,
DanR


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

danr - When I was doing this review I could not get the second picture to upload. I went back to edit this review and this time I was able to upload the second picture. In it, you will see the wheel enhancement I did. Please forgive the workmanship. I spent very little time sanding. This is a functional piece and it works very well. It has not been in the way of anything I have tried to do and if it was, I could temporarily remove it. If you ever build one of these, contact me for some more advice on how to make one.

Regarding the re-saw bar - - I don't have a picture of it, but if you look closely at the first picture you may see it. It is a vertical bar, about 6 inches tall, about 1 inch in diameter, that attaches to the fence. When re-sawing you put the wood against the bar and "steer" the wood through the blade to keep it on track. I think it works particularly well if you have feather boards set up as I described.


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey Rich,

Thanks for the feedback. I think that wheel looks great. I will hit you up for more advice on making it if I end up getting the Jet saw. (Thanks).

I have decided not to pursue the saw that was on Craigs list. I talked to the guy and it turns out that he bought it used from a production shop and its about 5 years old. When it comes to this kind of a purchase (for me) specifically because it is a band saw, I think I want a "new" one or one that was just used by a weekend warrior if you know what I mean.

I can get the new Jet saw from my friend for his cost (from Jet) as he is a Jet dealer. He is on vacation right now so I am waiting to hear back from him on the price. I also saw that WoodCraft is selling the Rikon, 18", 2.5HP for $999 ($300 off) until the end of Feb. I may pursue that a little bit more also as that price and feature set is fairly attractive to me. I have seen a few bad reviews fo the Rikon with respect to a newly designed tension release mechanism for that particular model so I will investigate some more.

Thanks again,


----------



## oceannavagator (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Rich!
I have the same saw and love it dearly but to make blade changes easier I drilled two 5/16 holes over the bolts that hold the lower blade guide. Right through the cast iron table. It allows me to put a long allen wrench through the table to loosen or tighten the adjustment bolts letting me change blade widths in about 5 minutes.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 6, 2012)

Good review. www.bandsawreviews.com has reviews for different band saw machines. You might want to write your own for this machine.


----------



## AveryPickett (Jan 17, 2013)

I have heard there are problems with screws stripping out that are tapped into the casting (Chinese steel). And the motor is cheap. It doesn't have a shut off when it over heats. Also if you have to replace the motor the housing "isn't typical." I think it would be a great saw for the hobbyist. Just be careful to not over tighten the screws or over heat the motor. Is there any external gauge or device that can be added to this motor so it doesn't over heat?

I have a similar age Jet jointer whose casting also stripped. I was able to replace them with through bolts though so it wasn't a big deal. Can the stripped bolts on the bandsaw be replaced with through bolts? The bolts that I have heard that strip are on the blocks and bearing.

I may purchase this saw used also. Seems like the going rate is about $600.


----------

